# a little help with bands?



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Sorry for such a common question. Where do yall get your bands not tubes bands. I know I can buy them but I'm cheap Ima be honest :rofl: 
Any ideas for bands i can get for a relativley cheap price thank. Also sorry again for this common question.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Buy the latex and tie your own sets.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

So tree fork just any latex like resitance bands?


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

I just bought 5 feet of tbg of eBay for $7.50 shipped a few days ago... Doesn't get too much cheaper than that.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

you can try the exercise bands from walmart i think they are weider brand they come in different thicknesses a lot of people on here use them and they are a cheap price and always readily available and you don't have to pay postage


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

as above. also, what's the story with your avatar slingshot?? that thing is beautiful! do you have more photos??


----------



## Prototype.x (Jun 16, 2014)

bigron said:


> you can try the exercise bands from walmart i think they are weider brand they come in different thicknesses a lot of people on here use them and they are a cheap price and always readily available and you don't have to pay postage


I buy from walmart also, another good place to get Thera band black,red, and blue is dick sporting goods, go to fitness stores also once and a wile I will buy from them.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Bell14 said:


> So tree fork just any latex like resitance bands?


I don't know what your budget is like. You can order a roll of thera gold online . A lot of guys here say the Walmart exercise band is good, Another option is Alliance sterling 105 or 107 rubber bands from Staples. You can also chain # 64's. Dive in and read past posts discussing all these options by using the search function, Ton's of past posts.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Byudzai said:


> as above. also, what's the story with your avatar slingshot?? that thing is beautiful! do you have more photos??


Its a gopher slingshot


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Every now and then I purchase a 6' section of Theraband gold. Doesn't break my budget at this length. Check out Amazon.com http://www.amazon.com/Precut-Thera-Band-Gold-25-mils/dp/B0023X8D1U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1418952948&sr=8-1&keywords=theraband+gold
Good Luck!

Tom


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Every now and then I purchase a 6' section of Theraband gold. Doesn't break my budget at this length. Check out Amazon.com http://www.amazon.com/Precut-Thera-Band-Gold-25-mils/dp/B0023X8D1U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1418952948&sr=8-1&keywords=theraband+gold
> Good Luck!
> 
> Tom


No lie I found this last night thank you though now I cant forget the link :king:


----------

